# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say: In your Dreams!!

## cemap

How do you say: In your Dreams!!
and Take a hike!

----------


## wanja

Размечтался!! (Размечталась)!!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> How do you say... Take a hike!

 *Вон отсюда!* ("Go away from here!") would be one possible translation. 
The word вон is technically an adverb (наречие), but in practice it is often used with the imperative meaning "Go away!" -- in other words, as a synonym for "Уходи(те)!" 
Another expression I can think of is *Скатертью дорога* -- which literally means "(May) the road be (as smooth as) a tablecloth." In other words, it was originally a way of saying "Have an easy and pleasant journey," but now it's most often used ironically, with the implication of "I'd be very glad if you went away and never came back." 
P.S. For the Russians -- note that the imperative phrase "Take a hike!" is slang and means exactly the same thing as "Get lost!" or "Go away!" or "Beat it!" or "♪♫ Hit the road, Jack! (And don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more!) ♪♫"

----------

